# Frog Survey



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A clever Oregon couple gives its government a taste of its own medicine. If you could use a good chuckle, check out this correspondence:

http://thinkingafield.org/2016/06/government-gets-taste-medicine.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is great !!!! you just made my morning Glen


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stick it right back to them.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very thoughtful answer........that's just to funny!


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Good one lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Shazam!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alakazam


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Perfect response to the request.


----------

